# FS: 3 Biotodoma Cupido



## akafugu (Jul 14, 2011)

*** Videos added!!! ***

_SCROLL TO MY MOST RECENT POST TO SEE THE NEWEST AND BEST VIDEO_

I have sold the pair and now have one male still available. Asking $20 or a trade of a good bunch of shrimp.

I've had these rarish wild caught peaceful earth-eaters for a little over a year now. I got them as babies from Charles and they are now about 4" long.
They are very non-agressive though, and can be kept with community fish. I have guppies and thread find rainbows in the same tank and they are not bothered at all. They would look great in a tank of wild discus or altum angels!

They are beginning to colour up and showing some mature behaviour. But as they are a slow growing cichlid, it may be until next spring or so before they are ready to spawn. Sexing is difficult. I am very sure that at least two are males. They are growing extensions on their tail tips and lip-locking a lot. The other one has a little less body mass, has not grown the tail extensions, and has a more demure nature, often lurking out of the way while the boys tussle. From these clues, I feel it is likely a female. Full disclosure though, there is some debate about the sexing of these rarely bred fish. A lot of sources on the net say that males develop solid lines of iridescent blue on their cheeks and females have broken blue dots. But I have also read reports that this is not true. I hope it is not as all three of mine have straight lines. But even if they are all males, they are a lovely SA cichlid to keep.

Here is a video I found of a spawning pair with fry. Both of the pair seem to have the same long blue lines on their cheeks that mine do. So there is some extra evidence that I may have a girl: 




I was planing on keeping them, and getting more and trying to breed them next year. But I have just got an opportunity to keep another rare fish I have wanted for years and I need to clear out the cupido's to make tank space.

Asking $20 each.

Here are some recent video's I have taken of them. Sorry for the poor iPhone quality:






Google image searches yield a few pics of what they look like when the colour up: i.e. Bilder av Biotodoma cupido (Cupidociklide) | Akvaforum.no - Akvarieforum, akvarium og akvariefisk


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey, I would love to get one of these... are you interested in a trade?


----------



## akafugu (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't think I have the tank space for much new, but what are you offering?

I'd prefer to sell them all as a group, but I might let one of the males go and sell the remaining "pair" together.
If the smaller one is a girl, I would really like someone to breed them.


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm looking for a singleton only.. so I would love to take that third off your hands. For trade I have a mated pair of "Peruvian Red Spotted" scalare angels, 4.5-5 inches, 8 pygmy corydoras, four pearl danios, and a breeding pair of Peppered Corydoras

Plants I have for trade, two varieties of crypts, corkscrew vals. hornwort, water lettuce, java fern, Java moss, dwarf hygrophilia, and a small marimo moss ball


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Also have a 3 Gallon complete setup, perfect for a betta or some cherry shrimp

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...0-free-plants-cherry-shrimp-snails-etc-30140/


----------



## akafugu (Jul 14, 2011)

Bump to add some videos:


----------



## akafugu (Jul 14, 2011)

bumpity bump


----------



## bcorchidguy (Jan 14, 2011)

omg beautiful fish


----------



## akafugu (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks!

They often show much better pattern and colour than I managed to capture with my iPhone.
They have lovely personalities and if do sell them, I am going to miss them.


----------



## akafugu (Jul 14, 2011)

I have had a lot of interest from folks wanting to make trades for other fish. Thanks for the great offers, but I'm trying to clear out some room in my tanks and I'm not looking for anything else to replace these with. I could be tempted to trade for mature cherry shrimp, but I'd want at least 20 in trade for each cupido.

Here is the most recent video I took while feeding them some grindle worms yesterday. They are showing their colours off a bit better here:


----------



## akafugu (Jul 14, 2011)

bumpity bump


----------



## bcorchidguy (Jan 14, 2011)

Would love them but out of room until I move my fish and get a pair to keep. Then... I'll be looking

Douglas

ps, give you a free bump


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

Pm sent...


----------



## akafugu (Jul 14, 2011)

The pair is pending. Which leaves one lovely male left for $20 or make me a shrimp trade offer.


----------



## akafugu (Jul 14, 2011)

Bump to announce the pair is sold, but one male is still looking for a home.


----------

